# دورة التكييف المركزي (الدورة الاساسية "في غاية الاهمية")



## mohamed deef (20 سبتمبر 2011)

رابط جديد من رفع eng - mahmoud

http://www.4shared.com/document/dzkNWpuW/___online.html


----------



## mohamed deef (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اسألكم من صــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالح الدعاء وانتظروا الدورة المتقدمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## yosief soliman (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الحمد لله 
*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## وحيد الخلية (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة ألف خير 
لكن لوممكن ترفعها على موقع اخر الان الموقع محجوب في السعودية


----------



## dlear2011 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## ميراكو كاريير (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا جداااااااا يا هندسه بجد معلومات فى غاية الاهميه ربنا يبارك فيك واتمنا لو شرح الهاب يكون موجود يبقا ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## eng - mahmoud (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر على محتوى الدورة اللى اكتر من رائع 
بس لو ممكن تكمل الموضوع 
يبقى موضوع اكتر من رائع










​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (21 سبتمبر 2011)

وحيد الخلية قال:


> جزاك اللة ألف خير
> لكن لوممكن ترفعها على موقع اخر الان الموقع محجوب في السعودية



لك يا اخى ما طلبته
طبعا بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع المهندس mohamed deef
دى الروابط اختار منها ما تشاء 

http://www.multiupload.com/T6FONG8HW8
أو
http://www.4shared.com/document/dzkNWpuW/___online.html
أو
http://www.mediafire.com/?e72qqlscq6pavzw

​


----------



## mohamed deef (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اذنك معاك يا eng - mahmoud
المهم الصالح العامة للجميع 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## deroo (21 سبتمبر 2011)

raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa23 gdaaan 
yslmooooo


----------



## وحيد الخلية (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## وحيد الخلية (21 سبتمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك على هذا الموضوع الرائع .............. وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## mohamedtop (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## mohamedtop (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ولكن رجاء مراجعة جدول تحويل الوحدات بين القدم والمتر فى الصفحة الاولى وشكرا اخى على مجهودك والذى 
سنستفيد منه ان شاء الله


----------



## abuelela35 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ووضعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## انس مكي (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزا ك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## eng - mahmoud (21 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed deef قال:


> اذنك معاك يا eng - mahmoud
> المهم الصالح العامة للجميع
> وجزاك الله كل خير



ربنا يبارك فيك 
والهدف من وضع الروابط هو انى الدورة مهم جدا وحبيت ان كل الاعضاء يقدروا يحمل ويشاركوا فى الموضوع 

واحب ان اشكر اخى mohamed mech على مجهودته الرائعة
​


----------



## حسام الدينن (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## lynxshaheen (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على الدورة الرائعة


----------



## ساكانا (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافية ,, و الشكر الجزيل


----------



## مستريورك (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدااااااااا


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ولو مجاضرات اخري جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء الحوارات (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## manal ammar (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hafeztaha (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## سامى مسعد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أكتوبر 2011)

eng - mahmoud قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك
> 
> والهدف من وضع الروابط هو انى الدورة مهم جدا وحبيت ان كل الاعضاء يقدروا يحمل ويشاركوا فى الموضوع ​
> واحب ان اشكر اخى mohamed mech على مجهودته الرائعة​


 
بارك الله فيك يا هندسة :20: 

و لك منا كل الدعاء بالتوفيق 

مجهودك مميز بالملتقى :12:


----------



## محمود عويضة (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل الرائع ،واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك ،
وأرجو إرفاق الجداول المشار إليها بالشرح إذا كانت متاحه لديكم،
وكذلك نرجوا رفع الجزء الثاني من الموضوع للأهمية .
وأخيرا شاكرين ومقدرين مجهوداتكم الرائعة


----------



## سامى مسعد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير*


----------



## هشام نايل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكر*

شكرا يا أخى و فى أنتطار المتقدمه .


----------



## hikal007 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

المذكره ممتازه وجزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسنناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## دمتم بخير (26 يناير 2012)

*فين المتقدمه*

فين المزكره المتقدمه ياباشمهندس بارك الله فيك
نرجوا سرعة تنزيلها وجزاك الله كل خير
صدقنى والله ان شاء الله عملك لن يذهب هباء
فأسرع أكرمك الله


----------



## nofal (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (26 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (27 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## الحرية 9 (27 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## darshoo (30 يناير 2012)

بجد وبأمانه عمل عظيم جدا ياباشمهندس لان انا فعلا كنت محتاج الكلام بس بنظام وانا شايف ان مفيش احسن من كده واتمنى عمل الدورة التقدميه بنفس العمل العظيم .......... وربنا يوفقك يارب وانتظر التقدميه


----------



## م. سامر هاني (30 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله بك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير

و بارك الله فيك

و الى مزيد من التقدم و النجاح و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ياسر شعبان (30 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير *​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (31 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## darshoo (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع ونتمنى مثل هذا العمل فى الدورة التقدميه


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود الطيب الذى تستحق عليه كل الشكر والتقدير اللهم اجعل ثواب هذا العمل الخير فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله تعالى اللهم آمين


----------



## ساكانا (1 فبراير 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير ,,, وبانتظار الدورة المتقدمة


----------



## engkfa (4 فبراير 2012)

ألف شكر يا باش مهندس وننتظر منك الدورة المتقدمة بفارغ الصبر والشكر


----------



## asd_zxc (4 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يباركلك .....فعلا دا افضل تبيض لمحاضرات م/ايمن عمر .....مرتب وجميل ....انت تمام


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (5 فبراير 2012)

ممتازة ممتازة ممتازة ( الله يجزيك خير على الاسلوب الجميل للشرح و المبسط )


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مجهود مشكور 
جزاكم الله خيرا
و لي رجاء هو اعادة صياغة ما يخص المنطقة الأسوأ لأهمية فهمها بالنسبة للحسابات الهيدروليكية ، و دون اسراع ، اقرأها حرف حرف و سطر سطر في المصدر و فيما كتبت ، و انا متأكد انك ستصل لصياغة أفضل ، و كلنا يسعي للإفضل و الأقرب للفهم 
و ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لنقدي و ما قصدت الا الخير فأنت تنبئ بخير كثير ننتظره 
بارك الله فيكم و زادكم بسطة في العلم و الرزق


----------



## m.abd (5 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اتمنى اعادة تنزيل الملف

حيث ان الروابط لا تعمل وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (5 فبراير 2012)

عظيم يا أخي الكريم


----------



## eng - mahmoud (5 فبراير 2012)

m.abd قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اتمنى اعادة تنزيل الملف
> 
> حيث ان الروابط لا تعمل وشكرا




*أضغط على 

**دورة التكييف الاساسية*​


----------



## m.abd (8 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا لك اخ مهندس محمود (eng - mahmoud) لاستجابتك السريعه

واسئل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يجعلها اجر لك

شكرا*


----------



## محمد_86 (8 فبراير 2012)

غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تاخر


----------



## engkfa (23 فبراير 2012)

أكرر شكري لك أخي الكريم وأتمنى أن توافينا بالدورة المتقدمة قريباً


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (23 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا*
* شكرا شكرا شكرا*
* شكرا شكرا*
* شكرا *
* شكرا شكرا*
* شكرا شكرا شكرا*
* شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا *​


----------



## بسيوني حسن (23 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا ووضعه في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## تبارك رائد (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م شهاب (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وفي انتظار الدورة المتقدمة


----------



## engkfa (7 مارس 2012)

بعد الشكر لما قدمته من جهد كبير أرجو أن توضح لنا ما هو المرجع الذي كنت تستند إليه في سياق الشرح عندما تقول صفحة ( 54e ) مثلاً
أرجو الإجابة والتوضيح حتى نحظى بالفائدة الكبيرة والمرجوة مما قدمته يا أخي
جزاك الله خيراً ...


----------



## asd_zxc (29 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t354062.html


----------



## محمد علواني (14 يناير 2013)

​ 
*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م.خالد اسماعيل (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود مميز


----------



## abdelsalamn (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عصبي (3 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. يامن خضور (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن​


----------



## بسيوني حسن (24 أبريل 2013)

شكرا يبشمهندس علي الدوره


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jaber1985 (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب 

اجد فى المنتدي الرائع الكثير من البرامج والصفحات المفيدة وانا شخصيا استفدت منها الكثير 
فشكرا لكم جميعا 
ويوجد لي ملاحظة ارجو ان تأخذ بعين الاعتبار الجميع ينزل صفحات من غير شرح لها.
وذلك حتي تكون الفائدة اكبر لان الذي يعمل ويحلل وتكون عندة خبرة في البرنامج او في صفحات الاكسل ليس مثل الذي يعمل عليها لاول مرة .

لذلك ارجو منكم ايها المهندسين والدكاترة ان ترفعو الصفحات مع الشرح ولو كان بسيط .


----------



## engineer (25 أبريل 2013)

تم تعديل الرابط التالف بالمشاركة الاصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (19 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطوابى (8 أكتوبر 2014)

thank you man for help


----------



## الطوابى (8 أكتوبر 2014)

الرجاء عمل موضوع متكامل (دورة تكييف مركزي ) في ملف pdf للافادة لجميع الأعضاء الجدد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng amr2012 (12 أكتوبر 2014)

الدورة يذكر بها ارقام لصفحات 
اين هذة الصفحات او الجداول؟؟؟؟


----------



## ali habeeb 7 (6 مايو 2015)

ربي يحفظك استذ محمد ضيف انت ذهب


----------



## AHMADBHIT (7 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك لك يامهندس محمد ضيف


----------



## adelelfeky55 (6 أغسطس 2015)

مشكور اخي


----------



## Gohnm (7 أغسطس 2015)

مجهوود رااائع


----------



## taha waleed (16 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ali habeeb 7 (17 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ممكن الدورة الثانية


----------



## eng_taha_a (21 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا على الدوره الاكثر من رائعه


----------



## mmhhmm (4 ديسمبر 2015)

الف شكر وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد بحريه (12 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكووووور


----------



## sam salim (23 أكتوبر 2016)

كؤا اخي العزيز بس ممكن لو تسمح رابط الدورة المتقدمة لنفس الاستشاري محمد عبد الواحد


----------



## اسامةسمير (8 يناير 2017)

شكرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (9 يناير 2017)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------

